# went to gun show



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

went to gun show and got a slide fire buttstock. i was thinking i was getting a good deal for 280 because last time it was about 350. so i came home and found it for 199.99. im done with gun shows they had 22 lr ammo i paid 16.00 for at walmart for any where from 65.00 -85.00


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Live and learn..... Sad but true.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree these gun shows seem full of people who really want to gouge people.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hard to find a "good deal" at a gun show........

Gun shows are mostly for "window shopping".........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

And here I thought you were going to tell us you traded your wife and $280 for it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

im not that dumb to get married :numbchuck:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> im not that dumb to get married :numbchuck:


When someone says that in my wife's ear-shot, she politely remarks "No - women aren't that dumb to want to marry you!" She's a little feisty at times.... And direct 
But after 39 years, I've got used to her.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

just remember she owns half of your stuff, 401k, house, cars, guns everything :anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> just remember she owns half of your stuff, 401k, house, cars, guns everything :anim_lol:


Legally, no. She owns half the house, sure, because she helped buy it. But my guns are in my name not hers, just as her car is in her name, not mine.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Legally, no. She owns half the house, sure, because she helped buy it. But my guns are in my name not hers, just as her car is in her name, not mine.


And depending upon what state you live in that may all be irrelevant. Don't think you live in a Community Property state but ain't sure.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> And depending upon what state you live in that may all be irrelevant. Don't think you live in a Community Property state but ain't sure.


I don't know either.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Community Property states basically say everything acquired inside the marriage is 50/50 owned with a few exceptions -- regardless of who's name appears on what or how things are titled, etc.
CP states are (I believe):
Arizona, California, Idaho, Louisiana, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas, Washington, and Wisconsin. Alaska has some screwy system allowing spouses to "opt in".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> Community Property states basically say everything acquired inside the marriage is 50/50 owned with a few exceptions -- regardless of who's name appears on what or how things are titled, etc.
> CP states are (I believe):
> Arizona, California, Idaho, Louisiana, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas, Washington, and Wisconsin. Alaska has some screwy system allowing spouses to "opt in".


Looks like I'm safe then - not that I'm particularly bothered.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Back to the original topic...............................I've yet to find a "deal" on a gun that a dealer had for sale at a gun show. The deals were amongst the crowd in attendance who brought something to trade on.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i just wish it would hold more than 13 rounds. i found a drum for it but its like 300.00 so im not going to be getting one of them.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the only good thing is i had a glock that i did not like because it was to small. i did a even trade for a judge.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tip said:


> And depending upon what state you live in that may all be irrelevant. Don't think you live in a Community Property state but ain't sure.


I Think it's all the same, 

In practically every marriage, the couple has property or asserts, from land to bank accounts. Sometimes one spouse has it before the marriage, other times one or both spouses get property or assets during the marriage. When it comes to divorce, the question is: Who gets what?

It all depends on where you live. Do you live in a community property state or an equitable distribution state. Although these two kinds of states share many of the same terms, principles and laws, there are some differences between them. Knowing which laws apply to your situation can be invaluable.

Community Property States

- Alaska*
- Arizona
- California
- Idaho
- Louisiana
- Nevada
- New Mexico
- Puerto Rico
- Texas
- Washington

Equitable Distribution States

- Alabama
- Alaska
- Arkansas
- Colorado
- Connecticut
- Delaware
- District of Columbia
- Florida
- Georgia
- Hawaii
- Illinois
- Indiana
- Iowa
- Kansas
- Kentucky
- Maine
- Maryland
- Massachusetts
- Michigan
- Minnesota
- Mississippi
- Missouri	- Montana
- Nebraska
- New Hampshire
- New Jersey
- New York
- North Carolina
- North Dakota
- Ohio
- Oklahoma
- Oregon
- Pennsylvania
- Rhode Island
- South Carolina
- South Dakota
- Tennessee
- Utah
- Vermont
- Virginia
- West Virginia
- Wisconsin
- Wyoming


----------

